# SBS-01!



## Jack Gilvey (May 8, 2006)

I replaced my sweet Athena suite (F2/F1/C1/R1) with the SVS 5.0 package a few weeks ago and have been extremely impressed to say the least. I did it in the interest of saving space (rolling all the music/recording/guitar stuff into the HT) and would have been happy not to sacrifice too much in the way of sound quality to mount speakers below my screen (2.35:1, ~7' wide), but I've been very pleasantly surprised at the improvement in the mids/highs, extension and detail, especially for multichannel DVD-A and SACD. I did raise the crossover to 100Hz to help with dynamic range from the much smaller sats, but localization isn't an issue as my IB sub is in the front stage. Blending is very good as the sats have a decent reach below the crossover and a shallow rolloff. The center is especially nice for music, as it doesn't exhibit the sibilance/spittyness you find in most MTM centers. The SVS set has a lower dynamic ceiling than the Athena floorstanders (which seem almost limitless in that area), but my levels are lower these days and I do more late-night music than movies. In my small room, they don't seem all that taxed, really.
My PB10 is currently shaking my bro's house, but the prospect of that sub with this package is mouth-watering at the price.


Haven't compared other internet-direct brands, but I've had speakers such as Spicas, Magnepan and NHT in this room and these hold up pretty nicely. I can't wait to see what they do with their higher lines if this stuff is "entry-level".

As an aside, I used these mounts for all five speakers and find them easier to install and adjust then Omnimounts, in addition to being cheaper.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've been plesantly surprised myself by these speakers. I'm listening to David Gilmour in Concert right now and catching a glimpse all along. That sax sounds big right this minute! Guitar strings pickin' away... very detailed for such a small speaker.


----------



## Manic Miner (Jul 4, 2006)

I have a pair of SBS-01 which I bought out of curiosity. To my surprise they were sligthly better then my floorstanders that costs 4 times as much. Especially the highs surprised me with being revealing without being annoying with extended listening. I'm really excited about the MTS series now that I know that Ron&Tom can design a good sounding speaker.


----------

